# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Diatomeas.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, este invierno estuve en el nacimiento de la rivera del Huéznar y como siempre cogí una muestra de agua donde encontré este conjunto de diatomeas.




Esta fotografía es una maravilla no porque la haya hecho yo sino por el conjunto de diatomeas distintas en tan poco espacio.







A mi en particular me gusta la primera foto.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (19-feb-2017),HUESITO (20-feb-2017),Jonasino (20-feb-2017),Los terrines (19-feb-2017),perdiguera (20-feb-2017),sergi1907 (19-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me suena ese lugar jeje. Buen día pasamos algunos miembros de este foro por esa zona.

¿Qué función tienen esas diamoteas? Yo de estos temas estoy boquerón totalmente...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compi, esta explicación es perfecta.


Las diatomeas (taxón Diatomea, Diatomeae o Bacillariophyceae sensu lato), es un grupo de algas unicelulares que constituye uno de los tipos más comunes de fitoplancton. Contiene actualmente unas 20.000 especies vivas que son importantes productores dentro de la cadena alimenticia.3 Muchas diatomeas son unicelulares, aunque algunas de ellas pueden existir como colonias en forma de filamentos o cintas (e.g. Fragillaria), abanicos (e.g. Meridion), zigzags (e.g. Tabellaria) o colonias estrelladas (e.g. Asterionella). Una característica especial de este tipo de algas es que se hallan rodeadas por una pared celular única hecha de sílice opalino (dióxido de silicio hidratado) llamada frústula. Estas frústulas muestran una amplia variedad en su forma, pero generalmente consisten en dos partes asimétricas con una división entre ellas, característica que da nombre al grupo. La evidencia fósil sugiere que las diatomeas se originaron durante o después del periodo Jurásico temprano, aunque los primeros restos corpóreos son del Paleógeno. Las comunidades de diatomeas son una herramienta usada recurrentemente para la vigilancia de las condiciones medioambientales, de la calidad del agua y en el estudio de los cambios climáticos.

Fuente.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomea

Un saludo, Francisco,

----------

F. Lázaro (19-feb-2017),Jonasino (20-feb-2017),Los terrines (20-feb-2017),perdiguera (20-feb-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros me han comentado que se conocen diatomeas con unos orígenes comprendido entre 190- 650 millones de años.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (23-feb-2017)

----------

